# mini horses and children with autism?



## longhorngal (Sep 23, 2006)

I know some minis have been trained as service animals for the blind but I'm wondering if they have been trained in other service areas too. There are dogs that are trained for kids with Autism. Here's an article link but there's alot more on the web...http://www.irlfunds.org/your_money_at_work/projects_guidedogs.asp

Alot of kids with Autism are "runners" and will dash off which could certainly be tragic if they get in the street or get lost. The service dog is attached to the child and braces himself against the child moving. Sometimes they are trained to move in front and block them. Also, just the animal itself lends the child to calmness and better interaction skills. One thing I've read that can be a problem is if the dog isn't raised with the child it can be hard for him to become accustomed to typical Autistic behaviors and become stressed. I believe ideally it's best for the dog to be raised with the child but if the parents can't train it themselves than it's not much help is it?

So, I'm wondering about minis. Maybe even mini donkeys. I have one that can put on a heck of a brace and not budge :bgrin ! Also, my mini gelding and the mini donkey have never seemed to be bothered by my daughters behaviors. I have a 9 y/o daughter with Autism. Thank God she is high functioning and we are working towards recovery, she's doing great now but up until about a year ago it was really hard to take her in public.

For some reason I woke up in the middle of the night with this on my mind so I though I would ask. Anyone have any info?

Cara


----------



## Lauralee (Sep 23, 2006)

Here on the forum, Cindy Huber (aka dunpainted) has a son that is diagnosed as asberger's autisim. Maybe she will chime in here and reply to your questions.


----------



## DunPainted (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks, Laura:

David, now 11, was diagnosed at 3 years old with Aspergers. The doctors painted a DOOM & GLOOM picture of the life ahead of him.

Immediately, I went on the internet and the only info from "professionals" was, if it should be spelled with a "p" or a "b". WELL......That gave me free rein to let God give me creative guidance.

No matter where we went, I "made" David make eye-contact and shake everyone's hand as an introduction...including cashiers. This melted away his aversion of being "touched".

David didn't talk until he was a few months after his fourth birthday. My instincts said "GET A BIG DOG". Sure enough, 1-1/2 months later...... David talked in perfect sentences.

When he was 6, it became apparent his social skills needed tweeking. Again, the "voice" said "Get a Horse". We bought a Standardbred off the track. Because "Mack" had perfect manners, David's ability to relate to this beautiful horse AND SHARE WITH OTHER CHILDREN.

Through caring for the minis, David has stepped out of "his world" and fully understands horses have a special language. Generally, autistic children do not develop empathy for "others", be it animal or people.

As for your question regarding your 9 year old daughter, it makes me wonder if "professionals" did not raise the bar of expectation for your daughter at a younger age. This is crucial in the early development of high-functioning autistic children.

My experience is special ed teachers and mental health professionals just muddy the issue. They haven't a clue regarding the fantastic benefits of "touching" a living being who sees only the heart/soul of the child. Unconditionally. SAME GOES FOR THERAPY WITH DOLPHINS.....just minis are on land.

It takes a special, calm horse to work with these wonderful children. Even with arms flailing or children darting about, a special horse gladly enjoys their experience. They see a special heart in a human who marches to a different drummer.

Whenever David has a bad day at school or needs "quiet time", he saunters out to the pasture just to interact with the minis. Seems they have answers, which he can only hear with his heart.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 24, 2006)

We have a nation wide therapy group here called "Riding for the Disabled" (and Yes they chose to retain the name- the people _using_ the facility, not the people running it)

They sponsor and train up to Olympic level.

They take any "students" with any sort of ability and disability and provide driving as well as riding and interaction therapy.

As Cindy says it takes a special horse/dog to work with these special people, not all are suitable.

I have uneasy feelings about the enforced usage of dogs and horses with low functioning autistic children without total supervision- a dog trained to body block is one thing, a dog tied to a potentially violent (I have worked extensively with this end of the spectrum) child, NO that is NOT acceptable at all, and the Dolphins??

Sorry I am TOTALLY against keeping all and any cetaceans in captivity- if you want to interact hire a boat and go out with the wild ones.

Keeping them in a pond so you can play with them smacks of slavery to me, I'm afraid, I do not_ care_ how well they are looked after, these are animals (as we are animals) that have a larger brain capacity than us and were born to roam an ocean.

OK I'm off topic and off my soap box.!!

Sometimes, often, therapy animals are great.

Sometimes they are not completely willing participants.

We do need to remember this.

I have dealt with autistic children who were locked too firmly behind their walls.

I, in my naivety, intruded too suddenly and I was knocked unconscious by a table, on my head.

The child was 11 years old.

My fault, my responsibility, my concussion.

I did not do that again!!

What would a dog, donkey, small horse, linked to the child have been able to do??

I have seen one of "my" kids go to break the tail off a cat- he was usually a gentle little soul except in a temper tantrum, but he had NO understanding of the cat being alive and having feelings.

I got there in time!!

He did learn a lot, too about other "things" in the world around him.

But he was a runner- Oh BOY I could have trained for the Marathon with that one- preventing him from running would never have worked.

What worked was beating him to his destination, jumping out from behind a tree and telling him to return, firmly.

Then getting oxygen form a cylinder and being taken back to the School in a wheelchair- I kid you not, he was FAST!!

Did that twice and he pretty much stopped.

Preventing him from running set something off in his head and he had a temper tantrum worth watching.

Teaching him there was no purpose to his running allowed him to get control of it himself.

Sometimes shortcuts work, sometimes they don't.

We need to look at the fine line between "service animal" and "slave" and ask ourselves if we have the right to impose our problems on the animal world in this way.

Once upon a time we thought we had this right over another race...............


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2006)

As a service animal for autism, I would have to say no.

As a therapy animal, supervised and all parties aware of what that animal and what that child will do, fully knowing the conditions and personality of both horse and child,,,,,,by all means.

As a service animal, IMO, way to much stress on the animal they could not handle as it would be a full time job. There are so many levels of autism, many children can change in a heart beat, and will the animal have the capability to walk away? For the safetly of all, I believe that has to be an option.

My 9 year old grandson is Autistic. My miniatures have done wonders for him!!!! He is allowed to walk out into the pasture with them, and any horse that WANTS to visit him, can. If he gets to overboard, too loud, they can walk away. Wings and Prints have chosen him. They will stay with him the entrie time he is out in the pasture. Once they see him, their attitude changes. They are very easy, tolerant of him, as if they know. Prints is "his foal" and he takes extra special care of her, and she does him. Wings is his protector and will make sure other horses in not as tolerant of a mood, keep their distance. Wings actually acts like a guard dog for him. His time out there rubbing and brushing and sharing his inner most thoughts with Prints is great therapy for him.

But once he is done,,,,,,,he's done and the horses too are ready to get back to their herd.

For a service animal, way, way too many variables that would have to be perfect. As therapy, I think an option all should explore, evaluate and go from there.


----------



## DunPainted (Sep 24, 2006)

Great post Carolyn! :aktion033:

What a wonderful person you are to have enough "soul" to UNDERSTAND your grandson!

[u_]"God gives special children to special people_". [/u] He's quite a fortunate little soul to have you and Wings as supportive angels in his life's journey.

Example...... Denial is quite common for immediate and extended family members! Guess it's too much energy/frustration for their busy life. From the time David was diagnosed, until just a few months ago, his internet saavy father never took the time to perform a "Google Search" for Aspergers Syndrome.

While working in the ER, a mid-functioning autistic boy was left in my care while his parents were involved in mama's medical dilemma (having an MRI). When his father returned, he noticed I was "signing" with his son. The guy had NO CLUE his son truly had an ability to communicate.

There are less than a handful of horses who are equipped with an instinct  to create a special bond with "high-functioning" autistic children. God bless Wings to ensures a nice stroll through the pasture is a positive experience. It must be ointment to your soul, as you watch him be successful.

For example, I once had Bonnie Fogg talk with Nissi, a 16 year old stoic mare who joined our family and didn't gel with any human and only one mare. After Nissi got a few things off her chest, she asked Bonnie, "What's up with "the kid"?" Explained David is autistic and would NEVER hurt her....he's not been anything but kind to animals. After a couple days, he was able to approach her.

As an aside, Bonnie has been an encouragement for me to finalize a book for parents, educators, doctors and medical professionals to color high-functioning autistic children with bright color, rather than a pallet of DOOM & GLOOM. As she is fully aware from her occupation, Aspergers children are the subjected to the most cruel treatment of the above mentioned "experts". The context of the book is relaying humorous experiences I chose to create for my child to overcome hurtles of every kind. Either educationally or socially.

Unless a family member chooses to _"walk-the-walk", _ NOBODY will ever have a complete understanding of their own child. How wonderful, Carolyn, you've chosen to participate and include Wings in your grandson's development. He'll carry this ability/lesson throughout his life.

With all due respect Fizz, I believe injured dogs or dolphins, who'd otherwized be euthanized, have a second chance. What better way than to be blessed with an opportunity to utilize their qualities by assisting blind/"disabled" folks. Sometimes, the ocean (and/or man) created a situation whereby a dolphin can no longer survive. When that happens, is it cruel to utilize their innate intelligent minds/souls for the betterment of "special" children. Both are winners, within the confines of their situation! Either species "could" easily be cast aside by the "educationally handicapped", if not challenged by creative/loving people like Carolyn.

I'll refrain from my soap box with regards to "domesticated" horses, at the hands of humans. In my heart, I believe horses prefer freely roaming together in bands in nature, as God intended. That said, once horses are subjects of human domestication (very often in deplorable conditions), it's up to good people like you, Fizz, to intelligently challenge their minds, while providing quality "care" for their everyday needs.

Just a humble opinion of a mama who chose to "raise the bar" with to her autictic son's development. From the moment of birth, parents would be wise to understand is being ever mindful of their responsibility to ready their child for a positive interaction within society.

Cindy

(David's Mom)


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 24, 2006)

I hope to God we have come a long way from the "leave her in a home she will always be a vegetable" days- and YES I have heard that said- it was thirty years ago but it was said.

I was also nearly prevented form starting a signing project with my kids- I say nearly as I asked the then Head how she thought this would look in the local paper, and although she went out of her way to block me whenever she could, she never forbade it.

She said none of our kids could learn signs- talk about lowering the ceiling!!

My DOG could understand 13- and she did not think "my" kids could learn????

Oh, give me strength!!

Go on lifting the bar, Cindy, one step at a time, in David's time, it's how ALL kid's learn, and NO kid is not able to learn.

Dolphins that have been injured are one thing, Dolphins snatched form their pods- as the majority are- is another entirely.

The majority of Cetaceans in captivity are not there because they wish to be, or because they are injured in any way.

It is too late for them, but if people would just ask more questions and boycott shows that have wild caught , unharmed Cetaceans in it, the problem would be solved.

Sorry, Hi-jacking the thread again!!


----------



## minimamamiller (Sep 25, 2006)

:saludando: First time posting on here, been checking some of the postings since yesterday and have been having a great time with so many interesting messages. Thank you all for being part of my learning curve. Getting my first minis next week from Mulligan's Run (Heather directed me here).

About minis and autistic children... you might want to go to the website for Personal Ponies(.org). THey are active in nearly every state and utilize ponies and in some cases mini donks as well. The size is non threatening to the children and the attraction is obvious. Some minis are placed with the family, others are used on a small farm being taken to the children at gathering sites, or bringing the children to them in group activites. They are dedicated and energetic volunteers and well worth looking into.


----------



## lyn_j (Sep 25, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]I have used a shetland mare with an autistic child Ryan. Some of you remember Cana and Ryans stories here. Cana was instrumental in getting Ryans attention and to getting him to verbalize some like "UP" when he wanted on her. As far as being a service animal as the dogs are used, I hold the same opinion here as I do about horses as guide animals (which by the was has prooved not to be as successful as preported) A horse generally doesnt have the capeability of selective disobedience ie blocking a blind person from stepping into an unsafe situation or preventing a child from bolting and running. Ryan could freely walk in our pastures with Cana and Hattie without fear however I dont believe he would be safe without adult supervision outside the confines of that area. Some of the newer forum members probably dont know that I am legally blind and use a guide dog in addition to training my own horses for equine activities so I believe I speak with experience not just a pie in the sky, feel good, idea. I think that the horses can provide fantastic outlet for expression or solace as mentioned by Carolyn but dont feel they are safe service animals except maybe for balance as in Parkinsons or other such disorders where stability is an issue but signt and reasoning ability are full faculty.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------

